# Domesticated camels out of place in Bible



## atlashunter (Oct 12, 2017)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2014/02/140210-domesticated-camels-israel-bible-archaeology-science/


----------



## bullethead (Oct 12, 2017)

I am now WAY more interested in the replies...


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 12, 2017)

bullethead said:


> I am now WAY more interested in the replies...



Over forty sniffs and nary a nibble on this one! I guess nobody wants to talk about the camels Abraham didn't have.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 12, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> Over forty sniffs and nary a nibble on this one! I guess nobody wants to talk about the camels Abraham didn't have.



Mysterious ways my man.
We wouldn't understand it. ("they can tho")
Mis-translation like Yeshua means Joshua and they translate it into Jesus,  but all the other Yeshuas stay Joshua...


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 13, 2017)

_maybe_ Abraham and others had camels when the bible stories took place, then got rid of them, then they came back for the copper mining industry uses. If (big if) the scientists find camel remains dating from much earlier than the period they say they arrived, then the bible stories of camels might be true. But until then, I'll take the scientific evidence.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 13, 2017)

speaking of camels, here's one reason why the great flood/world flooded would be accepted as real: when the bible was written (or at least when the oral stories that inspired the bible came around) the writers had no idea of how big the world was, or how many millions of species existed. So to them, all the animals *they knew about* could indeed fit on the ark! 

camels, donkeys, foxes, turtles, zebras, goats, bears, lions, quite a few species of birds, etc. A scientifically uninformed person many centuries ago can envision a few dozen species, maybe even a hundred different species. But they would have no concept of kangaroos, penguins, musk oxen, lowland gorillas, armadillos, snow owls, etc.etc.etc. - a virtual unending parade of different species.

Sorry - Noah's ark was one of many versions of a great flood. It probably was based on actual events - people save themselves & animals from flooding today. And humans were indeed around 8,000 or so years ago when there was catastrophic flooding from the most recent ice age ending over much of the world.


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 13, 2017)

oldfella1962 said:


> speaking of camels, here's one reason why the great flood/world flooded would be accepted as real: when the bible was written (or at least when the oral stories that inspired the bible came around) the writers had no idea of how big the world was, or how many millions of species existed. So to them, all the animals *they knew about* could indeed fit on the ark!
> 
> camels, donkeys, foxes, turtles, zebras, goats, bears, lions, quite a few species of birds, etc. A scientifically uninformed person many centuries ago can envision a few dozen species, maybe even a hundred different species. But they would have no concept of kangaroos, penguins, musk oxen, lowland gorillas, armadillos, snow owls, etc.etc.etc. - a virtual unending parade of different species.
> 
> Sorry - Noah's ark was one of many versions of a great flood. It probably was based on actual events - people save themselves & animals from flooding today. And humans were indeed around 8,000 or so years ago when there was catastrophic flooding from the most recent ice age ending over much of the world.



The Noah's ark story was one of the first that raised doubts for me as a child.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 13, 2017)

oldfella1962 said:


> speaking of camels, here's one reason why the great flood/world flooded would be accepted as real: when the bible was written (or at least when the oral stories that inspired the bible came around) the writers had no idea of how big the world was, or how many millions of species existed. So to them, all the animals *they knew about* could indeed fit on the ark!
> 
> camels, donkeys, foxes, turtles, zebras, goats, bears, lions, quite a few species of birds, etc. A scientifically uninformed person many centuries ago can envision a few dozen species, maybe even a hundred different species. But they would have no concept of kangaroos, penguins, musk oxen, lowland gorillas, armadillos, snow owls, etc.etc.etc. - a virtual unending parade of different species.
> 
> Sorry - Noah's ark was one of many versions of a great flood. It probably was based on actual events - people save themselves & animals from flooding today. And humans were indeed around 8,000 or so years ago when there was catastrophic flooding from the most recent ice age ending over much of the world.



Not to mention thst the sumerians wrote about a flood 1000 years  before the jews did.
Did the world flood twice?
Did the jews borrow stories?


----------



## j_seph (Oct 13, 2017)

Rattail hair cuts were around in the 80's then they dissapeared and now some have came back. Do we base they didn't exist in the 80's because some folks they dug up from the late 90's did not have them at all?

How can they say the 1st domesticated camels? Because they found remains of them that is the oldest that they have found?

my measly 2 cents for the day y'all have a blessed one


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 13, 2017)

j_seph said:


> Rattail hair cuts were around in the 80's then they dissapeared and now some have came back. Do we base they didn't exist in the 80's because some folks they dug up from the late 90's did not have them at all?
> 
> How can they say the 1st domesticated camels? Because they found remains of them that is the oldest that they have found?
> 
> my measly 2 cents for the day y'all have a blessed one



Did you read the article?


----------



## bullethead (Oct 13, 2017)

j_seph said:


> Rattail hair cuts were around in the 80's then they dissapeared and now some have came back. Do we base they didn't exist in the 80's because some folks they dug up from the late 90's did not have them at all?
> 
> How can they say the 1st domesticated camels? Because they found remains of them that is the oldest that they have found?
> 
> my measly 2 cents for the day y'all have a blessed one



It isn't your fault but you obviously do not have even a base understanding of archeology or didn't read the article.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 13, 2017)

j_seph said:


> Rattail hair cuts were around in the 80's then they dissapeared and now some have came back. Do we base they didn't exist in the 80's because some folks they dug up from the late 90's did not have them at all?
> 
> How can they say the 1st domesticated camels? Because they found remains of them that is the oldest that they have found?
> 
> my measly 2 cents for the day y'all have a blessed one



You tell em j_seph. Science is wrong. 
Just because we don't have talking donkeys today doesn't mean they weren't once talking up a storm. 
Stupid science. Go Bible!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 13, 2017)

660griz said:


> You tell em j_seph. Science is wrong.
> Just because we don't have talking donkeys today doesn't mean they weren't once talking up a storm.
> Stupid science. Go Bible!



You might be right about talking donkeys - the TV show Mister Ed was about a talking horse, so maybe talking donkeys are not as unusual as we might think. 

Speaking of talking critters, didn't the serpent sweet talk Eve into eating the forbidden fruit? God sure fixed his wagon! From that day forward the snake was forced to crawl on his belly & eat dust. Okay, let's examine this: just how did the snake get around in the first place before god cursed him? So we have here a critter who by his very nature crawls on his belly, but his punishment will be crawling on his belly. That's telling him!


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 13, 2017)

oldfella1962 said:


> You might be right about talking donkeys - the TV show Mister Ed was about a talking horse, so maybe talking donkeys are not as unusual as we might think.
> 
> Speaking of talking critters, didn't the serpent sweet talk Eve into eating the forbidden fruit? God sure fixed his wagon! From that day forward the snake was forced to crawl on his belly & eat dust. Okay, let's examine this: just how did the snake get around in the first place before god cursed him? So we have here a critter who by his very nature crawls on his belly, but his punishment will be crawling on his belly. That's telling him!



Prolly one of them snakes that would make themselves into a hoop and roll around. And everybody knows snakes eat dust not furry little critters that they can get their mouth around. That's what they get for having an ancestor that tricked Eve.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 14, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> Prolly one of them snakes that would make themselves into a hoop and roll around. And everybody knows snakes eat dust not furry little critters that they can get their mouth around. That's what they get for having an ancestor that tricked Eve.



Maybe I should buy a "dust eating" snake to help keep my house clean! I hope Petco doesn't think I'm a weirdo.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 19, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2014/02/140210-domesticated-camels-israel-bible-archaeology-science/



Whelp that does it for me.  Completely shattered my faith.................in timeline of camel domestication.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> Prolly one of them snakes that would make themselves into a hoop and roll around. And everybody knows snakes eat dust not furry little critters that they can get their mouth around. That's what they get for having an ancestor that tricked Eve.





We still have these around.   

The Paleo people killed and ate all the camels that were on the North American continent 10,000 years ago at the end of the last Ice Age.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 23, 2017)

This is archaeology not really science. 



660griz said:


> You tell em j_seph. Science is wrong.
> Just because we don't have talking donkeys today doesn't mean they weren't once talking up a storm.
> Stupid science. Go Bible!


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 23, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> We still have these around.
> 
> The Paleo people killed and ate all the camels that were on the North American continent 10,000 years ago at the end of the last Ice Age.



Good ol' hoop snake.


----------

